# Raised to the sublime degree



## K.S. (Dec 2, 2011)

Brethren, I just wanted to let everybody know that I was finally raised last night. It's been a long 6 year learning process to reach this point in my Masonic journey. It was interesting and I had a good time followed by some great food!! I'm looking forward to the next step...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats Brother! So what did you think of it?


----------



## K.S. (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you bro. Brent, I found the whole ceremony and history very intriguing. As I stated to my lodge brothers, I definitely have to sit in on a 3Â° to fully take it all in, as you well know, I couldn't watch most of it, Lol.  But it was very enlightening and I enjoyed the experience very much. A brother from another lodge sat in as master, and he definitely knew his stuff, He was great! He is a fellow military vet and jumped at the chance to be there when he found out I am a vet as well. I got to meet some new brothers from another lodge who came over for my raising, I was very humbled. It was a great evening, started at around 1900 and ended at almost 2300. --I'd like to thank all the brothers from Clovis lodge #417 and Sanger lodge #316 who attended, thanks again brothers.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats glad you stayed with it my brother.


----------



## K.S. (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Bro. Bruce.


----------



## khilles (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations bro, hope it was everything you hoped it would be


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## OKMason (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats,

I too was humbled that so many Brothers attended my degrees as not one of them was conveyed on a regular lodge meeting night.  It really impressed me.  I make it a point to remind myself of that fact when I hear of a degree going on in my area.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 5, 2011)

OKMason said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I too was humbled that so many Brothers attended my degrees as not one of them was conveyed on a regular lodge meeting night.  It really impressed me.  I make it a point to remind myself of that fact when I hear of a degree going on in my area.



I felt the same way. When I was raised there were people there that I had never met. Some were from other Lodges and some were from my own Lodge that never attended stated meetings. It really feels special that people take their time out to show up for a degree for someone that they never met. As such I for one try to keep it going by going to as many degrees as possible.


----------

